# nici atât/cu atât mai puțin



## stau la bloc

Salutare,

Cum as putea sa traduc "nici atat" sau "cu atat mai putin" in engleza?

Exemplu de context: "culoarea asta nu se prea potriveste; cealalta, nici atat".


----------



## THE-GULP

Mă gândesc că e: *not at all.*


----------



## Trisia

Bună, bine ai venit pe forum.

Poate ceva de tipul: "this colour doesn't really match well; the other, _even less_."

Nu prea-mi place cum sună. Poate are altcineva o idee mai bună...


P.S. Aici folosim diacritice: Apasă.


----------



## farscape

Another suggestion:
(sarcastic): this colour doesn't quite(really) fit(work); the other, not even!

f.


----------



## stau la bloc

Trisia, mulţumesc pentru atenţionare. Nu prea folosesc limba română pe net şi habar n-aveam de unde să iau diacritice (în afară de tastarea Alt + număr). Faptul că aici sunt disponibile printre opţiuni mi se pare super util.

Mii de mulţumiri tuturor pentru sugestii!


----------



## stau la bloc

Am primit răspuns şi de la un profesor de engleză din SUA, poate va mai fi de folos cuiva:

This colour doesn't match too well, *to say nothing of *the other one.
This  colour doesn't match too well, *much  less* the other one.

Mulţumiri încă odată pentru ajutor.
Pe curând!


----------

